
Code Like a Pythonista: Idiomatic Python - iamelgringo
http://python.net/%7Egoodger/projects/pycon/2007/idiomatic/handout.html
======
jsomers
I had no idea that "_" stores the last printed expression in the interactive
interpreter. That little tip, and the wonderful visual description of Python's
"names," were worth more than enough to cover the cost of reading the whole
article.

~~~
olavk
I actually got confused by the "names" illustrations, even though I know
Python. And the illustration doesn't really explain what is the observable
difference between Python and "other languages".

I suppose the point is that Python doesn't support "pass by
referece"-semantics, and that assignment never copies mutable values. However,
AFAIK this is exactly the same as at least Java and JavaScript, and probably
other languages too (I would guess Ruby and Lisp also, although I'm not sure).

~~~
julianb
I think the "names" illustration refers to dynamic typing and points out that
assignment creates an association between a name and a value. Differs from C
where a name represents a fixed size and location in memory.

------
DenisM
Turns out there is a repository of python modules out there:

<http://pypi.python.org/pypi?%3Aaction=index>

Don't reinvent the wheel if you can use someone else's.

------
jimbokun
Every language should have a style guide like this.

I suppose for Java and C++ they are Effective Java and Effective C++.

------
RK
This does get posted a lot, but I still like it.

